# Size crate for Labrador



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

What size crate does a labrador need?

This is the one im planning on getting. 
Foldable 24" 30" 36" 42" 48" Large Metal Travel Dog Pet Cat Puppy Crate Cage T | eBay

Is it worth getting the bedding with it or will the puppy likely to soil it?

Ive already got the 24inch one.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I used the 42 for my Lab sized dog as I like them to have room to move about a bit. I'd have got the 48 if it would have fit. The link says the 36 is the size for a Lab.

The dog should have bedding in there imo, I wouldn't like to lie on a metal surface. A dog generally won't soil its sleeping area but if your pup is left too long it will have no choice but to do so.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

The dog would have bedding in, i was just wondering whether to pay a little bit more and get the bedding that is designed to fit the crate or just a small bed seperatly.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ah, sorry, I thought you were asking about bedding in general. I just put one of those flat, padded dog beds in Ruperts, another bed on top of that along with some pillows and cushions as he liked to sleep with his head on them. That left room at one end for his water bowl.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

The puppy will only be in there for a maximum of 4 hours. 
Will he need water?


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Those crates are not very strong and a determined dog can break out!
I would go for at least a 42inch size. I recommend these Dog Health - Professional 3 Door Crate and the up and over door is handy for leaving open.

How old is the puppy? 4 hours is a long time for a puppy.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Tollisty said:


> Those crates are not very strong and a determined dog can break out!
> I would go for at least a 42inch size. I recommend these Dog Health - Professional 3 Door Crate and the up and over door is handy for leaving open.
> 
> How old is the puppy? 4 hours is a long time for a puppy.


The pup will be 8 weeks when we get him.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Tollisty said:


> *Those crates are not very strong and a determined dog can break out!*
> I would go for at least a 42inch size. I recommend these Dog Health - Professional 3 Door Crate and the up and over door is handy for leaving open.
> 
> How old is the puppy? 4 hours is a long time for a puppy.


Ive got the 24inch version and i think it is good.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

A young pup is unlikely to be able to go 4 hours without a toilet break to be honest so chances are that yes, it would soil the crate. I left my dog with water no matter how short a time he was going to be left for, they should always have access to water imo.

And I agree with Tollisty, that crate isn't very strong. I have the same one as I needed something that could be folded down quickly and easily when not in use. Rupe never broke out of it but if he'd wanted to he could have.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> A young pup is unlikely to be able to go 4 hours without a toilet break to be honest so chances are that yes, it would soil the crate. I left my dog with water no matter how short a time he was going to be left for, they should always have access to water imo.
> 
> And I agree with Tollisty, that crate isn't very strong. I have the same one as I needed something that could be folded down quickly and easily when not in use. Rupe never broke out of it but if he'd wanted to he could have.


If I got the largest size and put his bed in one end and a toilet pad at the other, he could do his stuff on the pad.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I personally wouldn't leave an 8 week old puppy for 4 hours. 
He/she will need to go to the toilet. Housetraining could become difficult if he/she is ok going to the toilet in the crate. 
Are you planning on picking up the puppy and then leaving it straight away?
When I have picked up my puppies at 8 weeks, I haven't left them alone for about a week. This means I can avoid accidents and take them outside when they need to pee/poo. I can get to know puppy and puppy gets to know me. I gradually build up the time they are left, but for no more than an hour until they can go out for walks.
If you leave a puppy alone for 4 hours you could have a crazy, full of energy pup that is covered in pee and poo when you get in!


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

I got a new crate about 2 weeks ago for my husky puppy and I got a really big one (48 inch) and have the bed in one half of it and a puppy pad in the other half, its worked really well for us because not only does she have plenty of space but I also have lots of room to feed her in their too....it has really helped with getting her to realise thats her own space and its become like her den that she come and go in as she pleases.

I haven't actually had to change the pad though because so far she hasn't had the door locked and been shut in because I'm home all the time, I would say 4 hours is too long for a pup...I'm sure you would come back to a dirty puppy that needs bathing.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I would personally use the 24" one until pup gets too big for it, then buy a bigger one, I had a 36" one for kiva that I halved with a divider when she was tiny, then progressively made it bigger as she grew. I bought her a 48" one about 2 months ago as the 36" one was looking a little small  but I only progressed to a large one with no divide because she has never had an accident in her crate. I wouldn't put pads in there as it just teaches him that messing in his crate is ok, although if you plan on leaving him in there for 4 hours he won't have a great deal of choice  that is an awful long time to such a young pup. Kiva is 7 months old, loves her crate and would happily sleep for 4 hours in there, but I think 4 hours is too long to leave her in her crate. I haven't looked at the crate you are buying, but i have the wire, collapsible type and although I'm sure kiva could, if she wanted to, escape, I think the trick is to get them to love being in there then they don't feel the need to try


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

What about at night?

Surely he can go more than 4 hours?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

When i got my cocker spaniel, the breeder did a very good job of toilet training them, and when I got him at 9 weeks old, he could hold his bowl and bladder all night (around 9-10 hours). So if you get your puppy from a breeder who is spending time toilet training them as soon as they can walk, you have a good chance of him holding himself for 4 hours and/or overnight.

You will have to build up to leaving him for 4 hours though, however if he is content in the crate, he should sleep for 4 hours from a young age.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

dandogman said:


> What about at night?
> 
> Surely he can go more than 4 hours?


As a 8 week old puppy he will probably need to go to the toilet over night... Just like a baby human can't hold it all night


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Savahl said:


> As a 8 week old puppy he will probably need to go to the toilet over night... Just like a baby human can't hold it all night


some young puppies can, its not impossible, if they have learnt from an early age to hold it. i never had to get up with ollie overnight to let him out to toilet, he held it all night and never asked to go out overnight.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

how often will he be in the crate for?

i agree with others that 4 hours is a long time for a young one to be left alone in a crate especially at 8 weeks old.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> how often will he be in the crate for?
> 
> i agree with others that 4 hours is a long time for a young one to be left alone in a crate especially at 8 weeks old.


It will be 4hours solid on 2 - 3 days a week. And it will be 2 hours the rest. 
The April holidays will be close too so that means we will have 2 weeks at home with our pup and taking it out in arms. 
Im not sure on the dates yet as the pups havnt even been born yet. The breeder said they are ready mid march so i can presume they will be 8 weeks.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

dandogman said:


> It will be 4hours solid on 2 - 3 days a week. And it will be 2 hours the rest.
> The April holidays will be close too so that means we will have 2 weeks at home with our pup and taking it out in arms.
> Im not sure on the dates yet as the pups havnt even been born yet. The breeder said they are ready mid march so i can presume they will be 8 weeks.


does the breeder know about the hours it will be alone?

when we was getting our pup the breeders were pretty adamant that someone had to be with it in the day from the start.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Savahl said:


> As a 8 week old puppy he will probably need to go to the toilet over night... Just like a baby human can't hold it all night


Some puppys can, Molly wasn't house trained when I got her at I had to do that myself, but she did last all night without needing a wee, although she was 16 weeks when I got her.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

ginge2804 said:


> Some puppys can, Molly wasn't house trained when I got her at I had to do that myself, but she did last all night without needing a wee, although she was 16 weeks when I got her.


yes they do, alfie went over night from 8 weeks as he wouldnt go in the room he slept in. he would go out about 10 and then wake up about 5.30 to 6 to go again in the morning, however he was very easy to train and not every pup is the same.

also 4 hours in the day in the crate with a water bowl will prob mean he will need to wee in that time too.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've seen a hell of a lot of people on forums and in real life thinking their puppy is stupid or slow or impossible to house train because someone elses puppy was clean at 8 weeks or 10 weeks or whatever and theirs isn't. They're all different. Expect that your pup is going to need to go out overnight and if it doesn't then it's a nice bonus. One of mine went through the night from 10 weeks, one was almost 6 months before he could.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

My Dad has found a found Montys old big crate from when he was a puppy. 
The measurements are: 
1085mm x 660mm x 670mm
(L x D x H)

I have transfered that into inches
42.7 x 25.9 x 26.4

I think that is big enough from what you have said. 

We are probably going to get another one anyway because my dad said when Monty was a pup he used to escape from it!


----------

